# Water Circulation Heavily Planted Aquarium



## brads (22 Oct 2013)

Hi All,

I have a Juwel Rio 240l with 2 Aquamanta external Filters, 1 is a 1000lph the other 2000lph, inlets and outlets opposite ends with pressurised co2, with drop checker lime green, within 2 hrs of co2 coming on.

I have tried the spray bars and the flow is not to good, there are a lot of dead spots. I replace the spray bars with the duckbills and flow seems to be alot more powerful, however there are still a lot of dead spots i.e the sides and the back of the aquarium.

I was thinking of introducing a 2 x Hydor Koralia 1600s or 3200s, or would these be to much of a flow?

Suggestions please.

Assistance appreciated.

Regards,

Billy

http://i.imgur.com/3B2c2qu.jpg


----------



## three-fingers (26 Oct 2013)

I have an 80L with a Fluval 105 external and a Koralia 1600, and have had even more on it in the past, so I don't think it would be too much at all.

Koralias give out a wider flow than powerheads or external outlets so you could probably do even more!


----------



## Josh Harrington (3 Nov 2013)

Hi Brads

What did you end up doing?

I've got the same tank and run the internal, external and a power head. But plan to remove the internal soon for looks and space so will be down on flow a bit

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brads (7 Nov 2013)

Hi Josh,

I also removed my internal and have 2 external Aquamanta efx.

I still needed more circulation for the dead spots, so I went for 2 x 1600 hydor koralia and is just enough to cover the dead spots, so hopefully I will see a difference over the next few weeks.

Regards
Billy


----------



## richard powell (24 Nov 2013)

brads said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> I also removed my internal and have 2 external Aquamanta efx.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing in my 300l but obviously the larger sizes I got good results and seemed to work brilliantly


----------

